
L4Drop: XDP DDoS Mitigations - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/l4drop-xdp-ebpf-based-ddos-mitigations/
======
hacknat
I'm the author (CF contributed quite a bit) of the ebpf lib
([https://github.com/newtools/ebpf](https://github.com/newtools/ebpf)) that
they are using for this. I would love if anybody would love to team up and
create a project that mimics this architecture.

